# Visa cancellation and gratuity



## imouttahere (Aug 3, 2013)

hi guys,

finally the time has come for me to return to the mother land andi cannot be happier!
i have a couple of questions that i am hoping some old timers can help me out with

1- how does the visa cancellation process work?
2- if the final payment of salary and gratuity paid before of after visa cancellation
3- i have agreed with my bank that i will continue to keep my credit card open and continue the payments of a personal loan when ihave departed from the country. however, i have heard some horror stories that when people final settlement has gone into their bank account, their accounts have been frozen, can anyone confirm if this is likely to happen? can the bank impose a travel ban of me for visa cancellatino even tho i have no missed payments? (i read somewhere that they can only file a case against you if you miss 3 consecutive month payments)


thanks for you help!


----------

